# Hollowing tools and Ci1 Easy Rougher



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

I noticed some of you responded to BruceE2's "evil tool". My question is, what's the difference between the "Hunter" tool vs. the Oneway "Termite" tool? To me it seems they are used for the same purpose just made by different companies. Also is the "Ci1 Easy Rougher" strictly for roughing as it implies? Thanks.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hollowing tools and the Ci1 easy rougher*

Absolutly NOT:smile:I have only had mine for a few weeks and I have turned several small lidded boxes on my 1st attempt.The 1st time I saw it being used was by Craig himself at the Richmond VA symposium and he was turning some fantastic platters.I have also turned HF and small bowls,some folks I know turn pen's ,stoppers and all kinds of things.So I guess that after all that bragging on it,the answer is you can turn bout anything with it :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

"The Woodsman". I guess I'm trying to determine which of these tools would be the the best to buy first, for turning small goblets,bowls and etc. Is the "Hunter" and "Termite" used for end grain and hollowing only? I've never used either one. The Ci1 Easy Rougher is looking better all along.:icon_redface:


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hollowing tools and Ci1 rougher*

I have used them all and I feel the Ci1 is a much more versital tool.It has two different cutting tips,one is just a tad bit more rounded for doing the insides


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

HL The Hunter tool and the Oneway Termite can be used the same way but they aren't even close to the same tool. The Hunter tool is Nano carbide, meaning, it takes an extrememly long time to dull and you can't sharpen it. If it gets dull you rotate it to a new sharp area and keep on going. I've been using my #4 the most and it's still quite sharp after about a year of use. If you should dull or ruin a cutter you can buy new ones for $20. 
The Termite tool has to be sharpened frequently, sometimes twice while turning one vase interior. It's not a real pain to sharpen but hou do have to set things up which makes it kind of slow for the first sharpening. With the Hunter you can cut and cut and cut and not worry about sharpening.
The Hunter tool is also solid so the shavings fly over the top. The termite tool will occasionally clog, especially in green wood.
The hunter tool can be used for all sorts of cuts but it is especially good for endgrain turning and hollowing boxes.


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

John Lucas. Having never used either one of these tools that clears things up for me. This rules out the Termite tool. Now I need to decide which tool to drop a hundred bucks on. The Hunter or Ci1 Easy Rougher? Have you ever used or own the "Easy Rougher? Thanks! HLW.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

those 2 tools are for completely different purposes. The C1 tool is to speed up roughing out a bowl. I haven't had any real trouble roughing bowls with other tools so for me this is a tool that I don't really need. If it was $30 I would buy one. It might actually speed up what I do but $100 is too much to gamble on for me.
The Hunter tool is a very useful tool for hollowing boxes and cleaning up the interior of vases. It can be used for other things as well. It's not an do everything tool. I can do all the things the Hunter tool does with other tools. That being said I like it. It does allow me to do some things a lot easier and to top that off never needs sharpening. Is it worth $100. Depends on what you turn and what your skill level is. I turn a fair amount of boxes and Use that tool a lot for that. It's also the best tool that I have used for cleaning up the inside of vases and other large vessels that you need to sand the inside. I can get finished that greatly reduce the sanding. for me it's worth it since I sell these kinds of pieces therefore the tool pays for itself.


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

HLW
If you are going to rule out the termite tool in such a cavalier way, then your making a big mistake. I liked mine so much that I made a new one for the three sized cutters they sell for approx $25 each. They hollow any turning,large or small incredibly quickly and with a very smooth finish as a result. There is a bit of a learning curve for most turners though. I bought the CiL Easy rougher and it is a good rougher but I don't feel any great need to use it for much else. Guess this is just a matter of preference for every turner. I don't think asking others what is the best tool to buy cause every turner is going to have a different answer. You need to buy and try in my opinion or no use being a turner. The Hunter is supposed to be an excellent tool. I never bought the tool but have a Hunter carbide nano cutter that I hooked up to a body and it cuts very well. Mitch


----------



## HLW (Nov 19, 2008)

Mitch Cholewinski. Thanks for the reply. Didn't want to seem cavalier or casual in my response about the "termite tool. However, choosing between tools(at a hundred bucks a pop) is sometimes difficult, at least it is for me. That 's why we ask questions and try to get feed back on this forum,hoping we make the right decision. I really have no intention of of buying every turning tool that is similar and offered on the market when just one tool can accomplish the same job. Suffice it to say,woodturners were hollowing bowls,goblets and etc. with gouges long before these other tools were developed. It's only natural that we want to make turning quicker and easier. As you can see from my initial question I've received differing opinions on these tools and I certainly value yours. Thanks.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hollowing tool and Ci1 easy rougher*

I never buy a tool I don't need,if you don't believe me ,just ask me and I'll tell you so :thumbup1::thumbup1::laughing::laughing:


----------

